

Corporations: Don't Hate the Player. Hate the Game.. - saeidm
http://sfard.posterous.com/corporations-dont-hate-the-player-hate-the-ga

======
geophile
Ridiculous.

The players are rigging the game. This argument might apply to corporations
that don't hire lobbyists.

~~~
saeidm
Lobbying is perfectly legal. The argument is not pro-corporation. It's that
restructuring the system (like eliminating lobbyists) is the way to do it.

